# All timers lost (gone..)



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Today, I came home and saw all of my timers (weekly, new episodes, etc.) were gone.

I did call Dish support. They think it might be a hardware problem if it happens again. I'm not sure it is a hardware problem as everthing is working fine with no error messages except my timers were all obliterated with nothing to record. I feel it is some sort of unidentified software bug.

No idea what happened to them. Perhaps some coincidence with the DST changeback.

Sad deal. My TiVo is running six years non-stop with never a problem like this, but no HD via Dish satellite on TiVo.

Rasheed


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

If you hit the guide button, do you have listings in the EPG? If not, then do a check switch or reboot to force an update of the EPG. If the EPG is lost (in my past case during an aborted nightly update) you will lose all pending recordings since the 942 can't find any matches.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Yea, Rasheed did a reboot sort it out for you?


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies. Here is some more clarifications.

I did a soft reboot (via front panel) and hard reboot (via power cord) and neither returned the timers (Dish Advanced technical was on the phone).

These are NBR times, I am not referring to upcoming recordings. Sure, upcoming recordings was blank, but it was because all of my NBR timers had got magically deleted with no record of the deletion.

As far as I can tell:

1) EPG was never missing
2) Hard drive does not seem to be failing in anyway

I recreated the timers, and I am doing okay again, but still upset over such a mass loss of timers.

Rasheed


----------



## andyandrews (Nov 12, 2006)

I have had a similar problem. Only in my case I periodically lose some of my event timers, not all of them. In some cases I've had these timers for months, then they magically disappear. This problem has been going on for a few months now.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

andyandrews said:


> I have had a similar problem. Only in my case I periodically lose some of my event timers, not all of them. In some cases I've had these timers for months, then they magically disappear. This problem has been going on for a few months now.


Yes, I am familar with that too and had that from time to time before this massive timer loss. Not aware of any Dish notification of this issue. I'm sure it will happen to 622 subscribers too if it hasn't been fixed for 942.

Rasheed


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Rasheed what you experienced is rare and not common at all. I have two 942's and have never lost any timers for many months of use. I do not recall seeing anyone post about lost timers (that were not restored with a reboot) ever.

I wonder if you hard drive is going bad. I think you should calll dish and get another 942. It is not normal for the 942 to lose you timers, get another box.


----------



## jurrie (Jan 2, 2004)

Timer deletions happened here w/in the week as well.

We were surprised when we went to watch the finale of "The Amazing Race". The show wasn't recorded. I checked to see if other timers somehow over-rode the time.. nope that wasn't it. Went to check the timers to find that there were on eleven (11) timers remaining. There are usually 40-60 timers in the list. So in my case, the 942 deleted all but 11 of our timers. Not very dependable.

I do experience STB reboot issues with a single OTA DT station. It's possible that as a result of one of these reboots that the 942 deleted the timers, but I have no way of knowing that.

The reboots and the timer deletion issue is making me re-evaluate my choice of providers.....


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

Same here.

About a third of my timers disappeared Friday night.

Some had fired during the week, some hadn't. All were either a New Episodes or DishPass; as were the ones that were left.

No rhyme, no reason. Just gone.


----------



## swalt1372 (Jan 7, 2007)

Have had the same experience w/ our 942. Three times since September we have lost all timers except a random seven or eight timers. Tried both soft and hard resets. Haven't had time to spend w/ tech support. Though it hasn't happened since before Christmas, so maybe...


----------



## cici (Aug 5, 2006)

The same thing happend to me. All scheduled timers disappeared. The timer list was completely blank although previously recorded events were still visible. Today, the timers are back. I assume the daily reset fixed it. The only unusual event I could locate was an "fsck" in the diagnostics counters list on 1-05-07. Press Menu->6->3->Counters->Select->Page Down to show fsck. I assume fsck stands for "file system check".


----------

